# Bug Report: Timers failing to go off



## Schaefling (Jan 4, 2004)

Several times now I have had timers fail to go off as scheduled. Nothing records in this case and the opportunity to record a show is lost.

There does not seem to be any rhyme or reason to which shows will record and which won't. Sometimes the 921 records a show and sometimes it does not. It also does not seem to make any difference whether the show being recorded is in HD or SD.

Has anyone else experinced intermittent timer failure like this? Is this a known issue with the 921? If not I am officially reporting this bug.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Are your problems just with the OTA channels, or also with the channels delivered via satellite?

Issues recording OTA channels have been discussed several times on this forum; might want to see other threads on the topic (e.g http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=22984 ).


----------



## Schaefling (Jan 4, 2004)

All my problems have occurred with satellite recording. I have not tried setting a timer yet for HD OTA preferring to manually record HD OTA for the time being.

Any help on this subject would really be appreciated. Is this a known issue or not? Please respond Mark as I really would lie to know if it's just my 921 or whether other owners are having similar problems.

Schaefling


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Schaefling, I haven't had a single satellite channel timer fail to record since I got my 921, and I've recorded a huge number of events. I have weekly timers, daily timers and single timers all firing properly everytime.

I'm assuming that you're setting your timers from the guide? What padding options are you using? What switch(es) do you use?


----------



## Schaefling (Jan 4, 2004)

I am setting from the guide. I usually use the default padding which is 1 minute early and 3 minutes late but when I have back to back shows I set the padding on the back to back shows to O minutes to start and 3 minutes after unless I am taping a third show back to back then I set the middle show to 0 minutes to start and 0 minutes after.

So far I have failed even once to tape back to back shows and the every time I try to tape 3 shows in a row I only get the middle show to tape.

Now I have been told I may have a bad DP 34 switch. Would a bad DP 34 switch explain my recording problems for satellite SD channels?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

It might. Also try this - set three back to back timers, and leave the padding options alone. IE, don't edit them at all - just leave them at 1 and 3 to see what happens.


----------

